# How big is my TIVO?



## Hustiniano (Nov 4, 2002)

I want to check that I have been given a 1tb TiVo on installation but I cannot see anything on the box nor anything in system settings. How can I check I have been given the box I paid for? 
Many thanks.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Check the number of hours recording available in System Info (under help/settings) If it's around 500 hours SD then you have the larger Tivo.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

it's not unknown for 500gb boxes to be installed "in error" - get on this quick before you end up losing your recordings when they come to swap it out for the, i assume, correct 1gb box.


----------



## Hustiniano (Nov 4, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Check the number of hours recording available in System Info (under help/settings) If it's around 500 hours SD then you have the larger Tivo.


My sky he 1tb box can record 240 hours of hd so why does my new TiVo 1tb box only record up to 121 hours of hd. .?


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

Different compression mechanism, once VM gets rid of their non TiVo boxes they'll be able to squeeze more in.


----------

